# DCM sub-712 blown - Repair or replace?



## cdrake261 (Sep 4, 2015)

I picked up a used dcm sub 712 off of criaglist (I know, I know...I deserve that one) that sounds good at lower, but turning it up a bit, it sounds like there's a rattle going on when the bass gets good.

Should I find a replacement driver or replace the whole unit? I don't have much to spend without spending time to save up, and I live in a apartment, so I don't need an overly powerful subwoofer. 

Room it's going in is about an square 150" room, one side of the livingroom open to dining room/kitchen.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Replacing a driver from an inexpensive subwoofer is rarely the best choice, so it's probably not a good idea from that standpoint alone. Then there's the engineering aspect; you can't simply buy just any old driver and drop it in an enclosure, you have to match it to the amp, alignment, cabinet volume, etc. It takes a lot of skill and background to do something like that properly.

If you want to try something else instead check out the Dayton Audio SUB-1200. For the money you won't be able to beat it.


----------



## cdrake261 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for responding, much appreciated. What else would you recommend if I were able to bump up the budget to $250-350?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The next step up from the SUB-1200 would be something like the NXG NX-BAS-500. Another popular option to consider is the BIC F12.


----------

